# -O3 или O2?

## Andrej

Чем вообще отличаются эти флаги оптимизации? Раньше я собирал с -03, потом попробывал с -02, показалось быстрее. И места меньше занимает.

----------

## @lexb

 *Andrej wrote:*   

> Чем вообще отличаются эти флаги оптимизации? Раньше я собирал с -03, потом попробывал с -02, показалось быстрее. И места меньше занимает.

  а чем скорость мерял? 

а про флаги info gcc  :Smile: 

----------

